# Cemi Concept III???



## invain (Jan 18, 2016)

We recently purchased a home with a Cemi Concept III in the basement. I haven't been able to find anything about it online, in fact the only Cemi information I could find at all was from this website regarding the Concept II. 

Based on pictures the unit we have looks a little different. 

Does anybody have ANY information on this? I'm new to wood burning stoves in general. There is only 1 lever/knob on the unit aside from the fan control, it is on the left hand side in the second picture. I'm not sure if this is simply for air flow or if it controls some type of damper.


----------



## invain (Jan 18, 2016)

Here are the images, looks like they aren't linking in the original post:


----------



## mellow (Jan 21, 2016)

That is the first time I have seen a Concept III, didn't know they existed.  The Cemi's were ahead of their time, if I was in your shoes I would list that on ebay as a rare insert and you might sell it for enough to buy a new EPA insert that will be much better than that 30 year old insert.


----------



## invain (Jan 22, 2016)

I guess I'm not surprised, I've tried numerous google searches for Concept III and have found nothing. 

I really don't know anything about inserts. What would even be a ballpark range for a "rare insert"


----------

